# I made a carrier and vamped a baby dress



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi all,I love looking at everyones things that they make on here and tryed my hand at making a new carrier for bambi and turned an old baby dress into a dress for her..I had to make it smaller and put velcro on it for the "doing up" bit.
the carrier is ok but next time I would make it a bit deeper I think,although it does hav a clip to attach to her collar.
hope you all like them


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

princesslisa31 said:


> Hi all,I love looking at everyones things that they make on here and tryed my hand at making a new carrier for bambi and turned an old baby dress into a dress for her..I had to make it smaller and put velcro on it for the "doing up" bit.
> the carrier is ok but next time I would make it a bit deeper I think,although it does hav a clip to attach to her collar.
> hope you all like them


 Try and get some photos if possible,know you're having trouble.


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have the photos on my computer but they just wont come onto the forum says they are to big?!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

you need to upload them at www.photobucket.com then copy and past the IMG code here


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

i am waiting with bated breath. cant wait to see!


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

Anyone have any suggestions for making a basket to carrie your chi on your bicycle?
Linda


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

curvesarein said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for making a basket to carrie your chi on your bicycle?
> Linda


I am in the process of making one for my bike, and i will certainly show it off to you guys when i finish it. It will be a week or so, though, cause I have bedsack orders to fill. It won't be from scratch, either, i have a (bell brand square) basket already and will just be sewing a cover with some pockets to make it more comfy for my zo-zo.  it has a bracket to hold it on the handlebars. i made the pattern for it a couple years ago for my first chi, peanut, but he was never healthy enough to go, so i stopped making it. now it will just be a matter of finishing it. The new bell baskets are oval and are not as roomy, so if you can get your hands on an old one, i would buy it if you want a comfy easy to cover basket. it looks deeper too. i would be happy to advise you if you like mine when it is finished.


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

I made a shirt out of a preemie outfit today for Cubbie. I took forever, so I think shopping sales might be better. LOL But here it the back. I will post the front next. I haven't figured out how to put multiple pictures from my album here up at once.


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

Thanks, here is what I tried today for Cubbie's first outfit from a preemie baby boy outfit. It took so much time , not sure it was worth it, but cute.


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

here's the back with a label made with love from MOM and a buttonhole for the harness.


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

I would love to see how that basket works out for you. I have seen the square baskets on Ebay and was thinking of doing the same thing. So for sure let me know and send pictures.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

My friend used two supermarket wire hand baskets one on top of the other like an over top and under bottom fixed on her bicycle put a cushion in the bottom and carried her yorkies in it.


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

http://i726

[IMG]http://i726


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

I think I may of cracked this photo bucket thing now,I hope so anyway,I had to ring the mother in law up north to give me step by step instruction!lol


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

why are they so big?!lol
anyway let me know what you think! xx


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

princesslisa31 said:


> I think I may of cracked this photo bucket thing now,I hope so anyway,I had to ring the mother in law up north to give me step by step instruction!lol


you have to hit enter in between links to get them to stack and resize them in photobucket to make them smaller


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

Okay thanks hun!


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

That's interesting, wish I could see it. Our's are plastic and big, where did she get something like that?
Linda


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have seen the baskets online they do actually look very mush like a supermarket shopping basket! very pricey to,hope its coming along?!


----------

